# whamo download magnafication



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

like to download whamo sportsman frame plans


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This PDF drawing was posted to this forum months ago.

View attachment whamo_replica.pdf


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

what percentage of magnafiction should use download 75 percent or 67 percent for accual size


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It would help if we knew which download you're asking about.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

iwas using your download henry on the whamo reproduction on last weeks post


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That pattern is actual size. It should print out in landscape mode and you can just cut it out and paste it to the board. I will merge this thread with the original to eliminate confusion.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thanks imperial and henry just cut plywood proto type feels good will use matchstick method for bands


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

crapshot said:


> thanks imperial and henry just cut plywood proto type feels good will use matchstick method for bands


Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i made mine using the link i gave . it shoots great . good luck on yours .


----------



## Danjo (30 d ago)

Henry the Hermit said:


> This PDF drawing was posted to this forum months ago.
> 
> View attachment 15156


Thanks!


----------

